# 420 snorkel



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

im about to snorkel my brother-in-law's 420 rancher. i have found some good write-ups and i have snorkeled many bikes (including hondas) but i still have a few questions. first, will it need a programmer after the snorkel? should i use 1.5 or 2 inch pipe? and can someone give me a list of every vent line i need to snorkel? i know i need to snorkel the front diff, rear diff, gas tank, fan, crankcase vent, what else??? thanks!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I used 1.5 on mine and i didnt need any programmer and it sounds like u got ur vents already named.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I personally like the 2" pipe on mine better then the 1.5" just cause the 420s run so rich out of the box, if you're planning on sticking with the stock pipe the 2" might get you a slightly better plug color over completely stock, but 1.5" will work absolutely perfectly also and won't change the A/F ratio at all really. Its a bit easier to run the 1.5" and keep it looking nice and clean, but I'm not running any floors or side panels so thats not a big concern of mine lol. As far as the vent hoses go you've pretty much got the idea, you'll need to extend the rear diff, rear brake, fuel tank, front diff, coolant bottle (imo its better to run it up also rather then just loop it), the only two hoses you need to extend that aren't attached to the stock snorkle under the front of the seat are the fuel tank and the coolant bottle. The Crankcase vent is already run into the airbox, so that does not need to be extended, but it is not a bad idea to get a longer piece of hose and put a few loops in the hose between the engine and airbox so IF water gets into the airbox it doesn't have a straight path right into the oil, the loops will act as a "trap" and catch the water.


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure if you seen this one or not but here is the one i done. Might help...might not. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=912


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Metal man did you have to change anything with the fuel with that setup?


----------

